# VR6 on bike carbs - whats needed....



## ghetto_low (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi, ive used all the search functions etc cos theres nuthin better to do at work and still aint come up with anything, im after a definitive list of the parts id need to bike carb a vr6.
i know where to get a custom manifold but the rest is witch craft in my eyes! help please! i am easily confused so use simpleton wording! haha


----------



## Vento_Gareth (Feb 3, 2003)

So you've not heard of Big Ron's Mk1 Golf running 3.1VR6 on bike carbs then? Someone throw up a picture I'm sure there are plenty on here with them.


----------



## ghetto_low (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: VR6 on bike carbs - whats needed.... (ghetto_low)*

ive seen that, camped next to it at ed38 last year, just wanted a run down of parts needed!


----------



## Vento_Gareth (Feb 3, 2003)

He will be at ED38 this year as usual, just ask him he wont bite your head off he's a nice guy.


----------



## kompressorgolf (Dec 6, 2005)

wow, i didnt know that they were bike carbs! i assumed itbs.


----------



## Mk2enthusiast (Oct 14, 2001)

*Re: (kompressorgolf)*

looks like a fuel rail to me








andddddddd

_Quote, originally posted by *ghetto_low* »_Hi, ive used all the search functions etc

"Your search for vr6 carb returned 18 results."


_Modified by Mk2enthusiast at 3:11 PM 8-22-2009_


----------



## dank82rbt (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: (Mk2enthusiast)*

dam! thats a settup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

